# some pics of my car



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very nice mate 

wheel/brake combo looks awesome, and although I'm not a fan of "shopping lists on doors" those logos are nicely blended in with the body/wheels and look rather good 

like the photoshop work on the sky too


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely car


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTRalex said:


> lovely car



...The doors ruin it. Maxtastic!

I would keep them shut and gain access & egress like the Duke boys.


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

i like the doors...think they look good if on the right car..and it works on this one


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking great mate.

Saw you drivebye on the A4 near amsterdam a couple of months ago sounds nice.

Hope to make a pic soon of the R33 and mine R32 together


----------



## drift_emperor (Apr 11, 2004)

nice car, shame the doors let it down


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic looking car, but I am afraid I also far preffered it without Lambo doors....


----------



## Rjewkes (Jan 31, 2005)

Great looking car mate, what size technospeeds are they as im aiming to get some soon.

Thanks Roly


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

im going with the flow, the doors ruin an otherwise great looking car


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Was this car at the Zolder circuit last year, in one of the pit garages?? 

When they were running 1/8th mile drags...


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Rjewkes said:


> Great looking car mate, what size technospeeds are they as im aiming to get some soon.
> 
> Thanks Roly


seconded


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Rjewkes said:


> Great looking car mate, what size technospeeds are they as im aiming to get some soon.
> 
> Thanks Roly


Hi Roly
They are 19" x 10,5J


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Supra RZ said:


> Was this car at the Zolder circuit last year, in one of the pit garages??
> 
> When they were running 1/8th mile drags...


I really don't know mate, could be. Bought the car January this year with 5-spoke white Volk racing wheels then fitted.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

redsub said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> Saw you drivebye on the A4 near amsterdam a couple of months ago sounds nice.
> 
> Hope to make a pic soon of the R33 and mine R32 together



Should be a good idea... I wonder if there are more Skyline owners on this forum who live in the Netherlands. Stupid question I guess; ofcourse they are present on this forum.  Could try to set up a meeting then huh?:smokin:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

*lemmings*

sorry folks but i give credit when it's due,ten out of ten for being different,as long as the owner is happy with his car who care's?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Fab looking motor there man ...and Im a fan of door decals too 

Gaz


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Sweet looking car!! Blitz wheels work really well with midnight pruple..

But leave the doors for real lambos and chavs in their paxos and calibras...


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

nice car!

is this the old dreamcarcompany car?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Yip, that's the old DDC car.
I ended up on the cover of a magazine with this car while stealing a ride on Assen 2 years ago .

And it is black as far as i know not Midnight purple .

greets


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice car m8 

Rog


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

mooie wagen


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody....  

Well, today the stock turbo's are being replaced by twin HKS GT2835.
Next a completely new fuelsystem will be fitted (2x Bosch 044, swirl pot, HKS fuel rail, HKS 1000cc injectors etc.... Oh well I better start a new topic


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

*update pics*

Quite a lot have been changed after more than 2 years....

It's more hardcore now...


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome car, I definitely prefer it looking less pretty now


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice Henk, I love the sound of this MONSTER!


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Great car Henk!

Definately THE fastest Skyline in here. :bowdown1:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers for nice comments guys!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats a nice looking black


----------



## flipsider (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Any new videos of this car in action Skyrocker, the last ones were awsome...


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks again for comments guys.


Cheers Driftboy!

I don't have any more video clips I'm afraid 
But we will make some more vids when the car's ready, now waiting for a further upgrade of the brakesystem.


Henk


----------

